# Macbook Air with cs/lightroom?



## TCookieMonster (May 5, 2013)

Considering purchasing a Macbook Air and was curious as to how it runs photoshop programs like cs and lightroom along with other software like final cut pro.


----------



## Designer (May 5, 2013)

You can read the minimum requirements listed for each software that you wish to run.


----------



## cptkid (May 5, 2013)

Depends what model you go for. 

But you shouldn't have any problems with the brand new Macbook Air. 

I would get the 13inch 256 model, and upgrade the ram to 8gig if you want something really quick.

EDIT - Ps, i'm running LR4, CS5 & FCP10 on my mac mini with 8gig ram & a 2.5ghz duel-core intel core i5 with no issues at all. only very slow when rendering/exporting in FCP10


----------



## Big Mike (May 6, 2013)

Keep in mind that it's usually not a great idea to have a laptop as your primary photo editing machine, unless you have a good quality external monitor that is set up in a consistent workspace (office).


----------



## Dubaiian (May 6, 2013)

I use a 6 month old Mac Book Air with 4gb, and 256gb SSD which runs Lightroom 4 without issues.    I do have a 27" thunderbolt connected monitor when I am dong intensive photo work.   

I store the photos in my SSD whilst working on them and then transfer them to my NAS once completed.


----------



## TCookieMonster (May 6, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> Keep in mind that it's usually not a great idea to have a laptop as your primary photo editing machine, unless you have a good quality external monitor that is set up in a consistent workspace (office).



Ha oh dont worry about that I have the 2012 version of the 27inch imac, I'm just getting the air to show off my portfolio, image review while I'm in the field, and as a gateway to my external hard drives. I will do some minor editing with it, but I'll brush it all up on my imac before publishing it.


----------



## OLaA (May 6, 2013)

I run Photoshop off a Samsung chrome book. I imagine it would be a breeze on the newer MBA's. Ive also used lr4 on my old MBA 2010.


----------



## jedirunner (May 6, 2013)

TCookieMonster said:


> Considering purchasing a Macbook Air and was curious as to how it runs photoshop programs like cs and lightroom along with other software like final cut pro.



I'm using the most recent 13" MBA with 8GB RAM and 512 GB SSD.  It works quite well with both LightRoom and CS6, while plenty of other apps are running as well.  I don't have tons of images at a time open in CS6 (accidentally told CS6 to open 25 RAW files at once, and that was painful).  

Overall, it seems to work just fine for me.

Kevin


----------

